

LightSail, a Private Spacecraft, Goes Unexpectedly Quiet - jgrahamc
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/06/science/space/lightsail-solar-sail-bill-nye-glitch.html

======
neals
Seems fixed, batteries are now charging and deployment of the sail is
scheduled for 4 hours from now, 14:02 EDT.

------
imglorp
Details:
[http://sail.planetary.org/missioncontrol](http://sail.planetary.org/missioncontrol)

------
deepnet
My, lightsail is yar. Easy to handle, quick to the helm, fast, bright,
everything a ship should be.

~~~
ColinWright
I wonder how many people get that reference ...

    
    
        import md5
        answer = '...'
        h=md5.new(answer)
        h.hexdigest()
    
        '0c9fc7b0723925183380b55e348462a9'

~~~
dalke
My guess was Moby Dick, and thought I was right when I saw there was a version
made that year. I was wrong:

    
    
      >>> import urllib, re, md5
      >>> text = urllib.urlopen("http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1956_in_film").read()
      >>> pat = re.compile(r">(\w+\s\w+)</a></i>")
      >>> for title in pat.findall(text):
      ...   if md5.new(title).hexdigest() == '0c9fc7b0723925183380b55e348462a9':
      ...     print title
      ...

~~~
JoshTriplett
Simpler version, without having to parse HTML with regexes:

    
    
        >>> import lxml.etree, urllib2, hashlib
        >>> for a in lxml.etree.parse(urllib2.urlopen("https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1956_in_film")).xpath("//a"):
        ...     if a.text and hashlib.md5(a.text.strip().encode('utf-8')).hexdigest() == '0c9fc7b0723925183380b55e348462a9':
        ...         print a.text
        ...

~~~
dalke
Didn't have lxml installed. Or Beautiful Soup. "The best camera is the one you
have with you." :)

